# Broccoli Leaves



## kit-e-kat (Feb 16, 2010)

My Greeks love broccoli leaves and stems. We had some broccoli with dinner and we gave them the leaves, raw of course, but not the crowns. Does feeding them the leaves and stems harmful?
Thanks,
John and Joanie


----------



## Tom (Feb 16, 2010)

I've always fed it too. I believe the whole plant is high in oxalates, but a little bit once in a while shouldn't hurt anything. Especially if they are getting sunshine, calcium and a good, varied diet.
This is, of course, just my opinion.


----------



## GBtortoises (Feb 16, 2010)

Absolutely my opinion too Roachman! I also feed mine broccoli, in moderation, along with all those other "no-no" foods like spinach, cabbage, etc... But it is all part of a much larger variety of quality foods, calcium, good hydration and sunshine. Good clean living!


----------

